# Winter Storm Watch for Hunter!!!



## andrec10 (Mar 12, 2010)

... WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH SUNDAY EVENING AT AND ABOVE 1500 FEET... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH FOR ELEVATIONS AT AND ABOVE 1500 FEET... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH SUNDAY EVENING FOR PORTIONS OF THE CATSKILLS... ADIRONDACKS... SOUTHERN GREEN MOUNTAINS OF VERMONT AND THE BERKSHIRES OF MASSACHUSETTS. 

A COASTAL STORM WILL DEVELOP OVER THE MID ATLANTIC STATES AND TRACK TOWARD THE REGION THIS WEEKEND. MEANWHILE... SOMEWHAT COOLER AIR FROM CANADA AND NEW ENGLAND WILL BE TRACKING SOUTHWARD THROUGH THE WEEKEND. WITH THE POTENTIAL OF ABUNDANT MOISTURE INTERACTING WITH THE COOLER AIR MASS... A SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATING WINTER WEATHER EVENT OF SNOW... SLEET AND ICE ARE ALL POSSIBLE. THE TIME FRAME OF THE HEAVIEST PRECIPITATION WILL LIKELY OCCUR SATURDAY NIGHT INTO EARLY SUNDAY MORNING. 

CONSIDERABLE UNCERTAINTY REMAINS WITH THE PRECIPITATION AMOUNTS AND TEMPERATURE PROFILES. STAY TUNED FOR LATER UPDATES FROM YOUR NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ON THIS DEVELOP WINTER WEATHER EVENT. 

Lets HOPE So!!!


----------



## Harvey (Mar 12, 2010)

It is very bizarre.

Also this seems odd:


----------



## kingslug (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll be there Monday, hope its not a messy one.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Mar 14, 2010)

Thinking about hitting Plattekill, maybe leave this afternoon or early in the AM. Any updates from the area?


----------



## Rambo (Mar 14, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Thinking about hitting Plattekill, maybe leave this afternoon or early in the AM. Any updates from the area?



Plattekill is only open on Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays. Maybe you should try Belleayre, Hunter or Windham. Belleayre has $20 lift tickets every Wed. and $25 lift tickets every Friday. Liftopia.com has $29. tics for Windham midweek.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 14, 2010)

It wasn't pretty today. Kinda of like skiing in wet cement. Reminded me of the Cascades in Oregon...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 15, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> It wasn't pretty today. Kinda of like skiing in wet cement. Reminded me of the Cascades in Oregon...



well screw that then...but I kind of figured it would suck..guess i'll stay home.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 15, 2010)

While the snow was tacky, what a great day of skiing yesterday!

The west side was particularly awesome...44, Purna, and Taylors were fantastic.

Selected woods areas still rocking too.

Still alot of snow up there...we need some cold weather.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 15, 2010)

The base should hold up well into April for sure..too bad they are closing the 11th. I'm going next Sunday and Monday if it doesn't.........r


----------

